# Naked Obama Riding A Unicorn



## Charrio (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.pocketfives.com/f13/unusual-paintings-obama-naked-unicorns-477172/ {nsfw}

Need i say more, lol 

And why hasn't a furry artist done stuff like this yet and sold them on Ebay?


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 30, 2010)

*fapfapfapfapfap* :V


----------



## Charrio (Nov 30, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> *fapfapfapfapfap* :V


 
Ahhh you saw the Sarah P one lol


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 30, 2010)

Make it a robot unicorn and you have a deal. :V


----------

